# Houston... we have a problem...



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

I just realized I am down to my last little bit of rum!! I havent been keeping an eye on what I have in my cupboard and just went to pour a Dr. Pepper and rum, and only had enough left for the one drink!! I thought the other bottle up there was rum, but its some derelict from my brothers wedding (nasty apple vodka). 

I normally go straight for a bottle of Zacapa 23 and another one of Bacardi Oakheart, but I am open to options this time. So what is your favorite rum, and can you describe the flavors?


----------



## coLcarnage (Apr 22, 2013)

I personally like The Kraken Black Spiced Rum, it's like a really sweet rum that mixes well with just about anything!


----------



## UBAH (Apr 8, 2013)

Cask 123 or the mixing cheaper cousin Pyrat.

Very smooth, slight nutmeg and vanilla natural flavor with a strong fruity smell and aftertaste, mostly apricot.

:bathbaby:


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

Meyers Dark -- very smooth -- a bit sweet. Or maybe the sweetness is from the coke I mix it with?


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Tim, have you had sailor Jerry?

It's like captain but smoother.

I'd also say that it has more of a cherry flavor while captain boast a strong vanilla.


Or......how about Cruzan black strap?

It has a real strong molasses flavor.

Or, Bacardi anejo ( 8 ). Real smooth and has almost a fruity kind of flavor.

Lastly, captain Morgan tattoo.......it's unique, that's the best I can describe it.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

You nailed it with the Zacapa 23 personally. I mean is there even a better rum?


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

HIM said:


> You nailed it with the Zacapa 23 personally. I mean is there even a better rum?


 Zafra Master Resrve. Zacapa is awesome, but Zafra is pretty darn good as well. Maybe better IMHO.

But if the OP is mixing it with dr pepper, I have to second sailor Jerry.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

I'll have to check it out and agreed. I wouldn't mix Zacapa with Dr Pepper. Captain and ginger ale if I'm mixing. Tastes like cream soda.


----------



## UBAH (Apr 8, 2013)

HIM said:


> You nailed it with the Zacapa 23 personally. I mean is there even a better rum?


Really a very good Rum for sure, don't get caught watering it down with a mixer IMHO.My favorite was Cruzan 120 Clipper and Coke or Vernors (Ginger Ale). Clipper is no longer available in the States unfortunately. That Stuff was the Smoothest 120 proof Rum I have ever had. Had to use extreme caution while drinking or the last two hours of your night would be forgotten, except for the videos on youtube.:bathbaby:


----------



## UBAH (Apr 8, 2013)

edwardsdigital said:


> I just realized I am down to my last little bit of rum!! I normally go straight for a bottle of Zacapa 23 and another one of Bacardi Oakheart


So what did you decide to purchase?


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

I havent bought the mixer rum yet... but I got my zacapa for sippin with a gar tonight. I may try the sailor jerry this time. I will let you know.


----------



## orion1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Tim,
Zacapas is the best. But if you want something really close try Diplomatico Gran Reserva.


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

I will keep my eyes out for it, Jose, but I cant say if I have seen it around here or not.


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

Josh, I know I have seen the Bacardi 8 around here, so that may be on the short list.

Any thoughts on Capt. Private Stock? The only time I had it, it was mixed with coke (as in coke with a teeny splash of rum) so I didnt get a good profile on it.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel (Nov 28, 2012)

I personally like Captain Black. I found it "spicier" than normal Captain. Not spicy like peppers, but just more spice flavors than the norm.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

edwardsdigital said:


> Josh, I know I have seen the Bacardi 8 around here, so that may be on the short list.
> 
> Any thoughts on Capt. Private Stock? The only time I had it, it was mixed with coke (as in coke with a teeny splash of rum) so I didnt get a good profile on it.


It's a good mixer but I wouldn't drink it straight.

It's the smoothest rum captain offers IMOP.

It's good stuff, worth a try. Good with root beer!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

OldSkoolTarHeel said:


> I personally like Captain Black. I found it "spicier" than normal Captain. Not spicy like peppers, but just more spice flavors than the norm.


Captain black is good as well.

Have you tried Sailor Jerry Rob?


----------



## teamgotoil (Apr 23, 2013)

I like Capt Tattoo and Sailor Jerry.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

teamgotoil said:


> I like Capt Tattoo and Sailor Jerry.


tattoo is really quite different isn't it.

It's a hybrid rum!


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

huskers said:


> It's a hybrid rum!


Hybrid with what????

on that same line for all you pepperheads out there.... I am looking into a small 2.5 - 5 gallon oak barrel that I can char and age some rum in with the intent of infusing it with habanero peppers!! I'll give you a spiced rum!! :flame: I just need to figure out if I want to start with a silver rum or a spiced rum.... but that is a project that will wait till I do some more research on. I just started looking into aging rums for myself, and it seems interesting.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

edwardsdigital said:


> *Hybrid with what???? *
> 
> on that same line for all you pepperheads out there.... I am looking into a small 2.5 - 5 gallon oak barrel that I can char and age some rum in with the intent of infusing it with habanero peppers!! I'll give you a spiced rum!! :flame: I just need to figure out if I want to start with a silver rum or a spiced rum.... but that is a project that will wait till I do some more research on. I just started looking into aging rums for myself, and it seems interesting.


Tattoo is jacked with spices............it's not just a rum.


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

HIM said:


> You nailed it with the Zacapa 23 personally. I mean is there even a better rum?


Zacapa XO.... if you can find (or afford) it..


----------

